# Pundamilia nyererei (Python Island)



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

Something I thought I'd share with you guys, here is a Nyererei that took 1st or 2nd place (cant remeber) last november at the ohio cichlid extravaganza not mine 









Here is a link to my Victoria tank with 3 Nyererei Python Island an 1 6" unknown so if you could help me ID him I'd appreciate it, THANKS! :fish:


----------

